# Possible serious injury in Mequon,WI today.



## Timberwerks (Apr 18, 2005)

Driving by on Wawautosa Road just North of Mequon Road I saw a number of fire trucks and ambulance. From what I could see a large tree had hust been felled. I did not see any tree trucks from driving by so I am not sure if a pro crew or homeowners had been involved. Hopefully everyone is ok. It really put a knot in my stomach to see this.

Dale


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 18, 2005)

keep us posted if you hear anything


----------



## Timberwerks (Apr 18, 2005)

I sent an Email to the fire & police about my concern. I'll post back if they let me know anything. Maybe someone here on the site has some details?

Dale


----------

